# What breeds are in my sister's rescue? :PICTURES:



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My sister picked up this little guy from the local shelter in Western Ohio...apparently any "Pit looking dog" there gets euthanized if it's not rescued so she did a good thing for this boy.

No history of where it came from or age...they estimate he is 16 weeks old in these pictures. and was 28 lbs then...now he is 18-19 weeks and 35 lbs! Definitely has some pit/bully build to him but the loose skin makes us think sharpei!

What does gopitbull think?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Without papers you don't have a breed. You have a possible mix of the most dominate breeds physical appearance (s). So the dog above is a possible Pit mix. I see no sharpei.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Without papers you don't have a breed. You have a possible mix of the most dominate breeds physical appearance (s). So the dog above is a possible Pit mix.


Thats what I think she was Saying, She said What *BREED'S *are possibly in this Dog. 
Yes possible sharpie, but who'es really to know. I deff see some Pit/Am/bull or somthing...maybe other's think there are some Other characteristics also?

*Why the HECK does everything have to be so POLITICLY correct.. Cripe..*


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a pit mix to me. I can kind of see sharpei in there maybe a little. Either way, those ears are freaking awesome!!! LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Thats what I think she was Saying, She said What *BREED'S *are possibly in this Dog.
> Yes possible sharpie, but who'es really to know. I deff see some Pit/Am/bull or somthing...maybe other's think there are some Other characteristics also?
> 
> *Why the HECK does everything have to be so POLITICLY correct.. Cripe..*


Well excuse me for correctly explaining how you determine a breed or breeds and mixing.:hammer:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

possible Mix but for sure he is soooooo cute I love him!!


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

Yes, I know he's a mixed breed. It seems like a lot of mixed breeds that have bully/pitbull in them show a LOT of the pit traits. We think this guy is going to top out at least at the 80 lb mark the way he is growing. Still has all his baby teeth and he's 35 lbs and gaining 3-4 lbs per week!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely bully in him, he`s adorable! As for the wrinkley skin, my 16 week old APBT/Bully mix has enough extra skin to fit another dog in there. His wrinkley face looks a like my Harlow`s. 








He`s gunna be a big one 
You may be able to better tell what his mix is when he gets bigger.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Silence said:


> Definitely bully in him, he`s adorable! As for the wrinkley skin, my 16 week old APBT/Bully mix has enough extra skin to fit another dog in there. His wrinkley face looks a like my Harlow`s.
> 
> He`s gunna be a big one
> You may be able to better tell what his mix is when he gets bigger.


Wow, yours definitely has the same face and ears!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww such a cute face  he reminds me a lot of my Marley when he was that age. Especially the darker hairs along the neck and back.
This is Marley his momma was a pit x sharpie, and his dad was a rott x queensland


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well excuse me for correctly explaining how you determine a breed or breeds and mixing.:hammer:


She never asked for us to Explain it How to Deterime, She asked for OUR opinion.
Ya know Im really not a Prick, But there are some People on this Forum (ME,MYSELF and I for starts) that aren't BREED EXTRORDINAIRA'S or that SHOW/COMPETE Etc... I'm a REGULAR JOE, thats Owned APBT/AMSTAFF/BULLYS for 13 Yrs. We come here to TALK about Are dog's and Have some Question's . It's Drivin me Nuts that everytime someone askes a Question Sombody has to CORRECT there Vocabulary or Somthing...It's Freakin Crafty BS..._*Your a Very Knowlagable Person*_, So dont tell me you didnt understand her because of the Laymonds terms she used and that u needed to Correct it in order to Give her a Proper answer...
Maybe I need a break from here ! Im sapose to be Enjoying myself, I must be playin a sick joke on myself lettin people get to me.....


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

there are firm teachers and there are gentler teachers...
which ones make the most impact, and you remember for
life? (rhetorical BTW)


sometime you have to be cruel to be kind.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think it is dalmation x


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

See more Pit than anything else. The loose skin is just a pup thing., it'll tighten up as he gets older. Cute dog, be happy.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Padlock said:


> there are firm teachers and there are gentler teachers...
> which ones make the most impact, and you remember for
> life? (rhetorical BTW)
> 
> sometime you have to be cruel to be kind.


Bro, I bet your a 1 crazy SOB, lol..But I like it, Hahahahaha


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> See more Pit than anything else. The loose skin is just a pup thing., it'll tighten up as he gets older. Cute dog, be happy.


i agree that it could just be a puppy thing... ive seen lots of pups have loose skin like that and when they are grown you arent able to pinch it off them... besides that hes adorable!!


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow he is absolutely adorable!! Sorry i guess that is no help lol


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

Just call him: LOVED and SAVED!!!! Because truly that is all that really matters. Unfortnately it is all a shot in the dark without some history on the dog. But great looking addition.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I will update this thread this spring when he gets a little more developed.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

He is looking much more bully like these days...here he is just over 6 months and already 55 lbs:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There is obviously some pit in him and possible chocolate lab or some hound. I have alot of hound/pit mixes in my neighborhood and look alot like him. They were adopted out of our local shelters here in Boston flown here from Virginia. Apparently they have alot of high kill shelters in VA and people just let there dogs roam and make babies. Spay/neuter is not common to do from what I hear. He is a doll what ever he is  very handsome!


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> There is obviously some pit in him and possible chocolate lab or some hound. I have alot of hound/pit mixes in my neighborhood and look alot like him. They were adopted out of our local shelters here in Boston flown here from Virginia. Apparently they have alot of high kill shelters in VA and people just let there dogs roam and make babies. Spay/neuter is not common to do from what I hear. He is a doll what ever he is  very handsome!


Funny you should mention that. I live in Central Virginia and in my county alone the shelters had to put down almost 1,000 dogs in 2010 alone! Very sad. What is wrong with people? If you aren't going to fix your animals don't own pets! Spay/Neuter is getting more common as twice a year the humane society puts on a spay/neuter clinic that is very affordable. problem is with so many rural housing areas in my county and 90% of residents owning pets....it's bound to happen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aximus Prime said:


> Funny you should mention that. I live in Central Virginia and in my county alone the shelters had to put down almost 1,000 dogs in 2010 alone! Very sad. What is wrong with people? If you aren't going to fix your animals don't own pets! Spay/Neuter is getting more common as twice a year the humane society puts on a spay/neuter clinic that is very affordable. problem is with so many rural housing areas in my county and 90% of residents owning pets....it's bound to happen.


I guess North Carolina is terrible for that as well. My best friend lived there for 7 years in a rural town and she said what she saw totally discussed her. Dogs and cats running the street, breeding, getting hit by cars and killed. She said they were the worst animal owners by far. She was also a vet tech there for 4 years and the things she saw were terrible. She said you would be driving along and see two dogs connected off the side of the road. What a shame. I know things are different in the country way of living but very irresponsible if you ask me. Here in the city people tend to spay/neuter more than country folk.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at him now. He's super cute!!! I love the ears, Dosia's ears looked like that for a little while


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

Pitbull Palace said:


> She never asked for us to Explain it How to Deterime, She asked for OUR opinion.
> Ya know Im really not a Prick, But there are some People on this Forum (ME,MYSELF and I for starts) that aren't BREED EXTRORDINAIRA'S or that SHOW/COMPETE Etc... I'm a REGULAR JOE, thats Owned APBT/AMSTAFF/BULLYS for 13 Yrs. We come here to TALK about Are dog's and Have some Question's . It's Drivin me Nuts that everytime someone askes a Question Sombody has to CORRECT there Vocabulary or Somthing...It's Freakin Crafty BS..._*Your a Very Knowlagable Person*_, So dont tell me you didnt understand her because of the Laymonds terms she used and that u needed to Correct it in order to Give her a Proper answer...
> Maybe I need a break from here ! Im sapose to be Enjoying myself, I must be playin a sick joke on myself lettin people get to me.....


ayy man i hear ya...I'm just a regular dog owner too who uses this site to get info that I need and it seems like some like to beat up on ppl for askin questions...I'm suprised nobody said "mixes of any kind are no good because it ruins it for the real pits" or whatever people are always sayin on here.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Given its impossible to know what went in him without knowing the breeder or knowing exactly what the parents are who knows. I do know i see zero apbt, more than likely some sort of bully mix especially given the weight and appearance. But its never going to be 100%, i have seen boxer - lab mixes look fairly close to classic american bullies. just enjoy him.


----------



## snsg2h (Mar 26, 2011)

OH he is toooo cute! I fostered a pitbull/ridgeback hound mix and he looked a lot like that - same body. I would say this pup looks to be pitbull/hound and maybe a little boxer in there! If you could get a picture of him standing from the side, that would be great! Boxers have really deep chests and usually if they are in the mix that deep chest comes out... but yes...this pup definitely looks pit/hound. ADORABLE! what's his name?


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

snsg2h said:


> OH he is toooo cute! I fostered a pitbull/ridgeback hound mix and he looked a lot like that - same body. I would say this pup looks to be pitbull/hound and maybe a little boxer in there! If you could get a picture of him standing from the side, that would be great! Boxers have really deep chests and usually if they are in the mix that deep chest comes out... but yes...this pup definitely looks pit/hound. ADORABLE! what's his name?


My sister lived in Maui for several years so he has an Hawaiin name, "Kai". Not sure what it means.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

im with snsg2h


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's def cute. My female was very wrinkly til she hit about a year old and filled out and matured.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I could see the Hound mix in there. 

But those ears are just begging to be pulled on! Good lookin fella


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

UPDATE!!!!

So she had a DNA test done on the pup and the only breeds that came back were: 

American Staffordshire Terrier
American Bull Dog

He is 64 lbs at 8 months.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

awesome dog. those ears are making him a celebrity no matter the breed mix.
btw, Kai is a boy's name that means "ocean". all of my boy's commands are in hawaiian.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

JoKealoha said:


> awesome dog. those ears are making him a celebrity no matter the breed mix.
> btw, Kai is a boy's name that means "ocean". all of my boy's commands are in hawaiian.


Thanks. My sister lived in Maui for about 3 years, hence the name.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

About the loose skin...my female had a lot of loose skin as a young puppy, but now at 14 mos, it's tight.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I would think a pit/shepard mix of some sort because of how the base of his ears are . and the darker colorings on his back and what not. No matter what he is hes a cutie =]


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Aximus Prime said:


> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> So she had a DNA test done on the pup and the only breeds that came back were:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put much bank on DNA tests as they are often inaccurate.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I wouldn't put much bank on DNA tests as they are often inaccurate.


I wasn't sure how they could be that accurate as American Staf and APBT are basically the same DNA

It makes sense though. If it came back with some Pomeranian DNA then it would smell pretty fishy!


----------

